# Unlicensed POC jetty guide opens fire on passing shrimpboat



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody know who this might be? Here's the police report. You got to stand your ground, out at the jetties...

Arrest warrants for three counts of felony Deadly Conduct are being processed on an unlicensed fishing guide after he allegedly fired a handgun at a commercial shrimp boat near the Port O'Connor jetties. District 1 Captain Nick Harmon was contacted by personnel at the Port O'Connor USCG base, who reported receiving a phone call from the guide stating that shrimp boats were coming too close to his boat when they were passing through the jetties. He also stated that he had fired a flare pistol to get their attention and then had fired a .45 caliber weapon at one vessel after it had failed to heed his warnings. Game Wardens David Janssen (Matagorda County) and Scott Blackburn (Wharton County) responded to the area by boat. While Game Wardens Janssen and Blackburn were in route across West Matagorda Bay, Calhoun County Warden Ben Bailey reported that he and Calhoun County sheriff's deputies were in contact with the guide at a bait camp in Port O'Connor. 

When it was determined that one of the boat's passengers had left the scene with the pistol, Warden Bailey had the guide call the individual and instructed him to proceed directly to the LE office in Victoria for collection of relating to the weapon. With the scene at the bait camp secure, Wardens Janssen and Blackburn returned to the Palacios harbor and contacted the crew of the shrimp boat involved. During that contact the Wardens observed what appeared to be 7-9 bullet strikes on the side of the steel hull vessel. Investigators from the Matagorda County SO arrived on scene and the Wardens turned the investigation over to them.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Those shrimp boats in POC are bad. 

I had a friend tell the story about being anchored at night just outside the jetty, on the gulf side, and they got rammed by shrimper after flashing lights, honking horns etc.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

It's getting too crazy out there on the water! What ever happen to the good ole days when every boats-man had respect for one another????


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

This is just dumb


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

capt JT slinging lead at the haters, reppin' da jetty life?


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Lot of good it did.dinged up a steel hull boat and now he's gonna be in a ton of trouble. He sure showed them who's boss of the jetties.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Shrimp boat in the Jetty why ???didn't they build it for fishin???????


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Shrimp boat in the Jetty why ???didn't they build it for fishin???????


Well duh....if I had to guess I would think that maybe the shrimp boat was using the "jetty" to navigate from one system of H20(a bay perhaps) to another body of water(the Gulf is a wild guess)! Lots of traffic through some jetties and it can be rather hairy when the big boys come through.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel we will all be required to have a boating license in the near future.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*Wow learn something new everyday*

LOL i always though it was for 18 ft boats with 5 people aboard to block..


fultonswimmer said:


> Well duh....if I had to guess I would think that maybe the shrimp boat was using the "jetty" to navigate from one system of H20(a bay perhaps) to another body of water(the Gulf is a wild guess)! Lots of traffic through some jetties and it can be rather hairy when the big boys come through.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

It was all the talk at Josie's today. Couldn't hear who they were talking about though.


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess the shrimper got a little too far away from the "HANDS UP, DONT SHOOT" sign on the green 11 marker. HA HA


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Wonder if this is him. ha


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I feel we will all be required to have a boating license in the near future.


I sure hope so!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Good thing the shrimpers didn't shoot back with Tommy guns, they might have been justified. I'm sure they were Port Lavaca fleet shrimpers with the big steel boats...they probably just kept their heads down until they were out of pistol range. Apparently the problem is between Matagorda Island and Bird Island. 

Here's what a POC guide told me today:

The shrimpers had been short cutting the navigation channels coming into the bay from the Matagorda ship channel jetties headed toward Palacios. They have been doing this for as long as I've been fishing here. This area is not a marked navigation channel and is very popular with the bull red/shark fishing crowd who anchor in the tide and wait for a bite.

I've heard stories for years of people having close calls with the short cutting shrimpboats (cutting close to land before turning left into the ship channel), so this was not the first confrontation for sure. Heard of cut anchor lines in haste for safety's sake and lite collisions like chains off the outriggers raking across boats. I quit anchoring anywhere near that area long ago because of the blatent disregard for safety and apparent bullying tactics by the large boats. I'm surprised someone has not been seriously hurt or killed yet. Weekenders are in the most danger.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

trout, that has happened to us also in that same area. one time a shrimper was coming right at us and after I pulled out of the way I noticed that there was no one in the cabin. It was on auto pilot or something?! then I saw two guys in the back and no one steering or driving! wish I would have gotten the name and number of the shrimper. Those guys get way too close, and feel that they own the water way.

poc-ed


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Alamo Bay all over again!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088689/


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just off of the tip, inside of north jetty, they act like that is the only deep water and they have to go that way. Pure BS.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I can imagine the guide was justified in being po'd, but you gotta know better than to start unloading your .45 on a boat, geez.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I suppose you could unload floating rope in front of them, that might discourage them from taking shortcuts outside the ship channel.


----------



## ShallowWaterJunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Gotta give him some kind of marksmanship credit for putting 7-9 bullets in a steel hull with a .45 caliber pistol..... I know for a fact it's almost impossible to hit a 8ft target from 50 yds (150 ft) with a pistol, so if this guy put 7-9 rounds (full clip)*** into the side of a shrimp boat, while he was bobbing up and down in the waves, then there's two possible scenarios.... 1.) that shrimp boat was way too *********** close... Or 2.) we have America's next 'top shot' on that unlicensed guide boat.


----------



## ShallowWaterJunky (Apr 29, 2013)

That's bs.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't imagine a unlicensed guide, shooting at a shrimper than calling to report the incident. In the words of Forrest Gump "I may not be a smart man"


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I suppose he feared for his life by being rammed is why he unloaded on them.
Can't say I blame him. That area is wide open and no need to pass close by an anchored vessel. On the other hand anyone anchoring in that area should keep a steady lookout for those guys that might be running stupid . Maybe keep a float on the anchor line in case you have to crank up , haul tail and don't have time to bring in the anchor.
There is nothing wrong with them running outside the channel in that area if they don't endanger other vessels .


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Since this safety issue is major, IMO, the right way to handle this is to take videos of the incidents and immediately turn them over to the proper LE authorities with all complaint/charge forms submitted. The LEO's then would be forced to address the issue and hopefully resolve the problem.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> I suppose you could unload floating rope in front of them, that might discourage them from taking shortcuts outside the ship channel.


^ This will do it!! Wonder if a 9mm would have penetrated?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Seems like shrimpboats might have a protective basket around their propellers, they have lots of chances of running over floating ropes in the Gulf. And they don't want their nets getting wrapped in the props.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Just because he was charged doe snot mean he will be indicted.

IMO the grand jury will tell the prosecution to eat chit if this guy was in fear of being run over.


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Just because he was charged doe snot mean he will be indicted.
> 
> IMO the grand jury will tell the prosecution to eat chit if this guy was in fear of being run over.


Originally it sounded like he was anchored in the jetties-no go. In open water, no marked channel or route, I say he is justified. Day time, no anchor light needed. May not have been the best choice of actions but if you park in the middle of I10 thats one thing. Park in the middle of an open field, and get run over that's another story. Please keep us posted on how this ends up as well as where the guide was anchored.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> capt JT slinging lead at the haters, reppin' da jetty life?


wasnt me.. i woulda only needed one bullet i tell you what


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It may come down to who had the right of way, the Coast Guard is big on that. Little boats are supposed to get out of the way, they're more maneuverable.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Commercial shrimper vs unlicensed guide? 

U know the verdict ...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does the fact that he is an UNlicensed guide have any bearing on the verdict?


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

24lonestars said:


> I guess the shrimper got a little too far away from the "HANDS UP, DONT SHOOT" sign on the green 11 marker. HA HA


I saw that this morning for the first time. I thought the shrimper had put it up after the shooting incident.

With regards to who has the right of way, I would think that if you are anchored in open water, outside of a channel, it wouldn't matter which boat is bigger. Right of way rules would seem to apply to when both boats are underway.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I feel we will all be required to have a boating license in the near future.


Drivers licence ain"t stopped STUPID ....Happens most every day in big H


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Hate to be the devil's advocate but i own an acre on the peninsula and used to camp at the big jetties and I have seen Bozo's anchored out at night with No Lights on shark fishing in the area mentioned and the shrimpers having to dodge them on the way in.
Those who have run the boat cut at the GNJ know what I mean when there is someone anchored in the cut like they owned it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ShallowWaterJunky said:


> Gotta give him some kind of marksmanship credit for putting 7-9 bullets in a steel hull with a .45 caliber pistol..... I know for a fact it's almost impossible to hit a 8ft target from 50 yds (150 ft) with a pistol, so if this guy put 7-9 rounds (full clip)*** into the side of a shrimp boat, while he was bobbing up and down in the waves, then there's two possible scenarios.... 1.) that shrimp boat was way too *********** close... Or 2.) we have America's next 'top shot' on that unlicensed guide boat.


You should practice more. There's nothing remotely close to impossible about hitting an 8' target at 50 yards with a .45 caliber pistol. Shrink that down to 1' sq., now we have a game.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> You should practice more. There's nothing remotely close to impossible about hitting an 8' target at 50 yards with a .45 caliber pistol. Shrink that down to 1' sq., now we have a game.


Look up hickok45 on youtube. He routinely hit a gong at 250+ ft shooting 9mm and .45 acp handguns, of course not from a bobbing up and down boat, but still very good shooter.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

Crazy business. I think I would have gave it to the shrimp boat and started over. I wonder what his clients thought while this was going on.​


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I would hate to be anchored up in his spot at the jetties or cut him off. He might join ISIS and start cutting off heads!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

mas360 said:


> Does the fact that he is an UNlicensed guide have any bearing on the verdict?


Highly doubt it. He is a person just like you and I and will be charged as so. However he is breaking the law where a guide is required to hold a USCG "6-Pack" license or higher rating. I assume this is what they were talking about him being "unlicensed".


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

If he's unlicensed, Id assume he'd just get a fine for no OUPV "6pack" license and a fine for not having a TX guide license, since you can't get a guide license without the USCG license.
Doubt he'd face anything serious for it, unless someone lost their life or other major accident as a result. It might be a deciding factor in his court case for shooting at the shrimper though.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Funny there is not a peep about it in the news, Not even in the Wave or the Beacon.
I guess we have been had again.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Porky said:


> Funny there is not a peep about it in the news, Not even in the Wave or the Beacon.
> I guess we have been had again.


new PL Wave comes out today and their online stuff is usually behind, so I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Those are top news sources, for sure... :headknock


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I think some of the commercial boat don't pay attention entering and leaving the jetty. I was almost run over by a crew boat on the opposite side. I was about 50 yds due west of the bayside end of the south jetty. Maybe 75 yds outside the channel marker. I just crossed the bay in bad chop and was fixing to pull into the pocket when I hear engines rev to full throttle. I look back and see a big crew boat bearing down on me from behind. He cuts hard port and into the channel. I think really think if I hadn't been there he may have it the rocks. There obviously wasn't anyone at the helm.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

more and more I have been seeing these boats be run on auto pilot and no one in the cabin or at helm.

poc-ed


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

There is this common rule in the maritime world called the law of tonnage. Those shrimpers are constrained by Draft heading out between bird island and matagorda island hence the name shrimp boat cut if you're in their way they can't maneuver as quick as a bay boat. It's not smart to stand your ground you will lose every time, "it's that law of tonnage thing" big boat sinks small boat when hit... don't be a bunch of jackasses and pay attention.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Those are top news sources, for sure... :headknock


HAHAHA. I hear you on that. I thought I might get lucky. Don't expect anything from Victoria Advocate either. Sad thing is the news is out there, but no reporters know how to pursue it.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

aguaflaca said:


> HAHAHA. I hear you on that. I thought I might get lucky. Don't expect anything from Victoria Advocate either. Sad thing is the news is out there, but no reporters know how to pursue it.


Nothing in the online Beacon about it either.
Maybe they reached an agreement.
We promise not to run you down and you promise not to throw any hot lead our way.


----------



## Lockwasher (Sep 8, 2005)

*POC Shrimper Shooting*

I fished the big jetties on Sept 11 & 12 and a similar event or this same event occurred prior to those dates because it was a topic at the cleaning table during that trip.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I really dont think him being unlicensed will have anything to do with his court case.. Its not really even part of this.

Simple fact he shot at a boat is whats gonna screw him... Regardless of what the shrimper was doing.

I have never had an issue with shrimpers in galveston, but POC/MATTY is a totally different story.

I do remember a few years back an ordeal of one going in circles and almost running over several boats fishing at the tip of the jetties,

We ALL need to pay attention when were boating, it is getting like the wild west on the bays these days.

Capt Thomas


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shallow water you need to buy a better gun. 50 yards with a good 45 is a chip shot on a 12 inch plate. Try a SIG kimber colt gold cup. If the gun change doesn't help I'll set you up with dad for free lessons. I wouldn't let him shoot at me at 100 yards with his Springfield custom.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Well here is a link about it.
High Stakes on the High Seas.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140924b&nrtype=gwfn&nrspan=2014&nrsearch=


----------

